# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η μικρή μου σπιτική φάρμα!

## ggamb

Εκτός απο τα καναρίνια ασχολούμαι και με αλλα ζώα, αφορμή για να σας τα δείξω είναι η περιήγηση μου στην ενότητα Φαρμα. 

Ξεκινάω  απο τις κότες μου που είναι όλες δικής μου εκτροφής απο δικής μου  κατασκευής κλωσομηχανή. Δεν ξέρω τι ράτσα είναι αυτοι που μου έδωσαν τα  αυγά της πρώτης γέννας μου είπαν οτι είναι απο Αλβανικές κότες! τώρα δεν  ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια ράτσα! είναι πάντως περίεργες, οι περισότερες  εχουν ενα κατσαρό λοφίο και ενα μικρό σκουφάκι και δεν κοιμούνται στο  κοτέτσι αλλα στην κορφή ενός Δεντρου οπως θα δείτε! Ειναι μεσαίου μεγέθους γυρω στα 2,5 κιλά.







Εχω ακόμα ένα σκύλο και 5 γάτες 


Και μια λιμνούλα με χρυσόψαρα








Εχω ακόμη και δύο ενυδρεία το ενα εχει μεσα μόνο ενα κλοουν -για οσους ξερουν- και το άλλο ειναι βιοτοπικό αμαζονίου με όλη τη διακόσμηση φυσική!

----------


## geog87

καλα Γιωργο πρωτη φορα βλεπω κοτες να κοιμουντε σε δεντρο!!!εχουν πολυ πλακα!!!η λιμνουλα σου απαιχτη!!!πως καθαριζεις το νερο???

----------


## ggamb

> καλα Γιωργο πρωτη φορα βλεπω κοτες να κοιμουντε σε δεντρο!!!εχουν πολυ πλακα!!!η λιμνουλα σου απαιχτη!!!πως καθαριζεις το νερο???


Αυτη η κανάτα που βλέπεις είναι το φύλτρο.

----------


## geog87

ειναι καποιο ειδικο φιλτρο η πατεντα???

----------


## ggamb

πατέντα! περιέχει υλικό φυλτραρίσματος και το νερό περνάει μέσα απο εκεί.

----------


## ggamb

Και το βιοτοπικό ενυδρείο Αμαζονίου που δεν εβαλα παραπάνω!

----------


## geog87

πολυ ωραιο!!!και εγω εχω ενα ενυδρειακι 60λιτρα και θελω να το φυτεψω...να το κανω ζουγκλα!!!

----------


## maria ps

όλα πολύ ωραία να χαίρεσαι την φάρμα σου!!!

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο τις κοτες δεν φοβασαι μην τις επιτεθει τιποτα το βραδυ??????? πολλυ ομορφα ολα

----------


## geog87

Γιωργο θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον να μας παρουσιαζες και την κλωσσομηχανη που εχεις φτιαξει!!!

----------


## ggamb

Χάρη δεν μπορώ να κανω κάτι άλλο στην αρχή τις κηνηγαγα και τις έβαζα μια μια μέσα! Δεν μπορώ να κανω κάθε βρδυ αυτή τη δουλεια! Είπαμε δεν είναι συνηθισμένες κότες! Γιώργο θα ετοιμάσω ένα άρθρο και θα το ανεβάσω για την κατασκευή της μηχανής να φτιάξει οποίος θελει!

----------


## xarhs

εγω στο λεω φιλικα και με αγαπη γιατι εγω ετσι εχασα τις δικες μου...... του κουναβι ειναι ειμοβορο ζωο και αμα τις βρει δεν θα αφησει μια............... εγω ετσι εκανα τις εβαζα μια μια μεσα μεχρι που συνηθησαν......... σε ενα σημειο ειχα κοψει και απο τα φτερα τις τελευταιες ακρες....... μετα εβγαλαν καινουργια..... τωρα τις εχω ολες με τα φτερα τους και μπαινουν και στο σπιτακι τους..!!!!!!! γιωργο να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.... οταν βρεχει δεν βρεχονται πανω στο δενδρο........???? για να μην μπορει να ανεβει και το κουναβι μπορεις να βαλεις στον κορμο απο το δεντρο ναηλον.... που γλυστραει

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Γιωργο.
τις κοτες που ειναι απανω στο δεντρο τις εχεις παρει μεγαλες η πουλακια?

----------


## kalogeros

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, 
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΥΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΕς ΑΓΡΙΕς ΜΟΥ ΤΙς ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ. ΣΟΥ ΓΕΝΝΑΝΕ? ΕΜΕΝΑ ΟΧΙ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα πολυ ωραιο!!!

εγω θελω στο φιλτρο να σταθω... εχεις βαλει μεσα δυχτι-σακουλα με χαλικι?  αγαπαω λιμνες! και η δικια σου εχει και νουφαρα!!!!!

----------


## ggamb

Χαρη είχα κόψει τα φτερά στις μητέρες τους για αρκετό καιρο μέχρι την πτερόρροια κοιμόνταν μέσα και πήγαιναν μόνες τους και τα παιδιά τους όσο ήταν μικρά μέσα κοιμούνταν. Μολις βγήκαν τα νέα φτερά πάλι τα ίδια! Με τη βροχή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα έχουν αυτό το γιαλιστερό πτέρωμα που ιριδίζει και το νερό δέν τις βρέχει. Το κουνάβι είναι λιγο δύσκολο να έρθει γιατι είμαι σε κατοικημένη περιοχή και έχω και σκύλο ελευθερο!

Κώστα τις εχω βγάλει εγώ με την κλωσομηχανή και αυτές και τις μητέρες τους.

kalogeros γεννάνε και παρά το μικρό σχετικά μέγεθος τους κάνουν μεγάλα αυγά. Τωρα με το κρύο εχουν κόψει λίγο αλλα κάτι κάνουν. Οι μικρές δεν γεννάνε ακόμα είναι 4,5 μηνών πρεπει να περάσουν οι 6 μήνες.

Αγγελε το φύλτρο περιέχει μονο υαλοβάμβακα φύλτρου για μηχανικό καθαρισμό μόνο. Τον βιολογικό-χημικό καθαρισμό τον αναλαμβάνουν τα φυτά. Καλάμια ψάθα και κύπερος δέν αφήνουν τίποτα!

----------


## xarhs

ααααααα..... οκ.!!! αμα εχεις σκυλι δεν πλησιαζουν κουναβια και αλεπουδες....... ειναι και αδιαβροχο το φτερωμα οποτε δεν εχεις προβλημα....................!!!!! για την κατοικημενη περιοχη εγω ενα θα σου πω.... τις δικες μου τις κοτες τις εφαγε μεσα στο κεντρο της πολης του αγρινιου.... και απο τοτε μεχρι τοτε γυροφερνει στο σπιτι μου επειδη γλυκαθηκε..!!!!!

----------


## ggamb

Για όσους περιμένουν το άρθρο για την κατασκευή της κλωσομηχανής είναι έτοιμο και αναρτημένο στην ενότητα αναπαραγωγή νεοσοί με όνομα κατασκευή κλωσομηχανής βήμα βήμα!

----------

